# My new hat is here !!!!



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

You all have to get one of these


----------



## GA-Mark (Sep 3, 2009)

Great hat. Nice looking quilt behind you also.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Yeah I want mine!

Also I would like to see the whole quilt, looks great. Even the guy in the hat looks friendly.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

There are some more pics of the quilt here along with a sampling of others. 

http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/barrydigman/quilt/


For those who haven't ordered a hat, they're really nice. Not the cheapo gimme cap that your local oil well service company hands out at the annual barbeque, but the good ones that you buy and keep.


----------



## Highwoods John (Apr 14, 2008)

How would somebody go about gettin' one of those hats?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Barry just posted the info here on how to order a hat:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238346


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm guessing you won't delete this for being off topic, Those are are great lookin quilts.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Man, don't know if I want a black one or a khaki one. Guess I'll have to get both.


----------

